
Announcing Trackiem - avinoth
https://blog.avinoth.com/indiehacking/2020/06/16/announcing-trackiem.html
======
memexy
Why not link directly to the app
([https://www.trackiem.com/](https://www.trackiem.com/))? I clicked through
and the landing page is pretty good. Only thing I wasn't clear about was what
do the visualizations look like? Having a few actual examples of various types
of graphs and what they look like would be helpful.

~~~
avinoth
Thanks for the feedback. I submitted the direct app for Show HN few days ago
and didn't make it well. I thought a write-up would help clarify the intent,
and wrote this one up.

I'm planning to have a "demo" version up an running by this week end so as
users can try before signing up.

~~~
memexy
No problem. Good luck.

